# The we Hate Walmart club



## turbler (Jul 27, 2008)

spawned of this thread http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1419
well... discuss I guess...

Members
1. turbler 
2. Crazy Weavile
3. Markku V
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 27, 2008)

*join*

You pay for those prices.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahem.

*joins*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 29, 2008)

YO, ANTI CLUBS ARE A NO-GO ZONE


----------

